# help sexing my Citronella



## ciccarello923 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hey, this is my assumed female citronella that is approximately one year old. Just wondering if anybody has a differing opinion. thanks!


----------



## ciccarello923 (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

hmmm...that would be pretty wide toe pads for a female. Usually Cit females have very thin and dainty toes. However, occasionally they can fool even the best. I purchased a pair from a very well known and respected breeder in which the thought-to-be "female" turned out to be a male with female toes! So...anything is possible.


----------



## volcano23000 (Feb 22, 2012)

Based on my limited experience, she looks as female as they come ! Don't take my word for it though.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Going to need some more pictures...toe pads look female to me, but body seems a bit slender for a female... Put it thru a power feed cycle and then post again


----------



## ciccarello923 (Jan 24, 2013)

I guess only time will tell. Here's one more pic, and I'll try to follow up with a few more tomorrow.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Yeah pads look female to me, I'd fatten it up quite a bit.... My citronella males had huge toe pads


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

The pads look smaller in this pic...so maybe Troy is right.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Female...


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm going with female after the last pic

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------

